# The donor has arrived



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is the watch I'm giong to attempt to Frankenwatch.

Actually I'm know thinking it's too good, I actually like the dial!

Anyone read Russian can tell me what it says on the dial?

It may take some time


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

No idea what it says on the dial. But if you save the dial (i.e. don't franken that as well) you can always defranken the watch if you don't like your modifications. I'd say that it's a fine candidate for a session at Dr. Frankensteins







. But I don't particularly like white dials, and I like modified watches, so I would say that wouldn't I?

Good luck and don't forget to show us what you end up with.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm thinking of Orange!







or AA Yellow!


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

pg, I like both the dial and case as is. Where did you get it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

That's one of the few Vostok picture dials I like









Nice watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

John B off ebay Â£7.50 all in inc postage! Exactly the same case as the amphibia Roy sells.

Stan I know what you mean I don't think I can strip this after all







. I know it doesn't make on jot of sense, I bought a real cheapie so I could pull it to bits and now I've got it I like it too much to harm it!

I may have to look for another one


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

PG

Why didn't you look out for this one, then you wouldn't have to alter it. 

(off RTL)

To the uninitiated, these are brilliant watches and great value too.

David


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

As the lettering is in 'handwritting' and that being a little different from 'printed' ie the 'm' is actually a 'T' i think you'll find it says ALBATROS.

Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Don't blame you, keep it as it is. And find another one to bugger about, there's plenty out there


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes it's a post 1991 albatros. A D.P. Gumby special.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Raketakat,

A little more information here?

Do we have a Russian specialist in our midst? I do hope so









I'm all ears.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Ya gavaroo nyemnoga pa Ruski

In other words I speak only a little Russian but knowing the alphabet helps along with a dictionary. Unfortunately I loaned out my BIG dictionary and it was never returned . I have not spoken Russian for quite a number of years and you know what they say, "use it or loose it", I've lost a lot of it, but, I'll be happy to help out if I canski.

Do Svidanya ( means tata )

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Frank

You could have saved me a lot of blood, sweat and tears trying to decode this infernal language.

Stan

Do you mean D.P. Gumby? He's the chap in Monty Python with the wellies and knotted hanky on his head. He used to stand on the beach shouting " ALBATROS " moronically. Bet you're glad you asked.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear it raised your blood pressure it's the Cyrilic letters you see. You want to try riding the Moscow Metor and looking out for a named station. Talk about sweat.

I've only just joined this group, I only have 2 watches both Pojot's, well I also have a Casio but it's not a real watch (Quartz) keeps good time, only had 2 batteries in about 20 years, but I'm older now and digital readouts don't have the same appeal as they did.

Cheers and good nite !.

Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan,

I'm going to wear it today before I make any decissions, I just can't get over why I feel so attatched to a Â£7.50 watch I've had for only 24 hours!

I'll wait for a stupid one with a tank on it or something before I start playing around. I just think the hands on this one will look great on an orange dial.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Decided I like it too much to harm it!

Will wait for another one to come up (have my eye on a couple at the mo!).

Got the orange plastic, thanks Paul. May be some time before I make a start, want to get the sekio finished first.


----------

